# [SOLVED] Portal 2 - Mode Not Supported



## srdw94 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi does anyone know how to change portal 2 resolution settings without going onto the game?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Portal 2 - Mode Not Supported*

Open Steam and go to the Library, right-click Portal 2, select Properties > Launch Options and enter *-Wxxxx -Hxxxx*, where -W is width, -H is height, and xxxx is the resolution.

eg. -w1920 -h1080


----------



## srdw94 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Portal 2 - Mode Not Supported*

i have already fixed it, i put the "-Wxxxx -Hxxxx" into the exe target box instead because the portal 2 i have is not on steam, thank you anyway.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

How in the world do you have Portal 2 that is not on Steam?? Portal=Valve, Valve=Steam


----------



## LegoHP (Aug 24, 2011)

I tried Koalas way but it didnt work, HELP ME!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What resolution are you trying to set, and does your monitor support this resolution?


----------

